# MF35 can't keep her running



## bossgator

I have a 1960 MF35, bought from a guy that said they had just rebuilt the engine. Now I'm just a dumb old Jarhead and I don't know much about tractors. I am a capable mech on most things. The problem is that she'll start fine, run well at idle, then when I increase the throttle she'll sputter and die. I looked at the gas line and seems to get good flow from tank to carb, she acts like she's starving for gas. Forget about getting anywhere, when I put her in gear at low idle or higher throttle she just sputters and dies. The guy I bought it from said he rebuilt the carb, and the top end. I replaced plugs, because they were fouled badly and weren't replace in the rebuild, I could tell because they had a nice coat of grey paint. New plugs are getting black carbon deposits, which indicates running to rich. I readjusted the carb, by the manual, put everything back to zero and made the adjustments, still having the same issues. Any help is appreciated, thanks.

BG


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I know you said it seems like it's getting good flow but are You sure the fuel pump is working properly?


----------



## rsmith335

I have never meet a dumb Jar Head and I doubt you'll be the first. I would rebuild the carb and see what happens. Good Luck


----------



## bossgator

For Tractor beam, thanks for the input, you got my hopes up, but turns out the MF-35 is gravity fed, no fuel pump. On the other hand I am sure getting to know this machine.

thanks again for the response.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ahhh Shucks! Must be a matter of a carb adjustment. When you gonna give us some pictures?


----------



## bossgator

My farm is 91 miles from my home, we intend to move there when our boys graduate HS. I gave that background so you know what I'm up against. I went out yesterday and took off the carb, so I could tear it down and see if there is an obvious problem. I found out two things, 1. I don't have a Carter carb like I thought and 2. The Marvel-Schebler has a broken spring on the throttle body(at least I think it's the throttle body) it's the intake side from the air cleaner. So now I'm looking for a kit on the net because TSC didn't have the full kit that includes the spring. I'm hoping this is the root of most of my problems. I'll send pictures when I get my butt wired and get this old girl running. On another matter whats the best Hydraulics oil to use on a 1960 MF-35? I saw somewhere they recommend GL-1 from NAPA, any opinion?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Anything will work fine.


----------



## Brian

GL-1 from Napa is what I use, it needs to be a mineral oil based oil either 80W or 90W. NAPA 65-205 90w mineral oil


----------



## bossgator

*Oil Capacity for an MF-35 Continental engine*

I'm getting ready to change the oil in my 1960 MF-35, I have two manuals and I'll be darned if I can find the engine oil capacity in either one, I know someone out there knows. Thanks in advance.

BG

Belay my last, I just looked at the manual again and there it was 5 quarts in black and white.


----------

